# B&W double exposures



## earthmanbuck (Feb 6, 2017)

A couple months ago I decided to give double exposures a try with my Pentax K-1000. I'd never done it before, so there was a lot of garbage on the roll...but I had a few I kinda liked I thought I might as well share.

These were all done just going by the light meter with the camera set for 800 ASA (shooting 400 ASA film). I tried to line up the frames by marking a line when I initially loaded, but as you can see it didn't quite line up. Next time!

1) Train tracks + tree bark:



 
2) Cat + train tracks:


 
3) Not even 100% sure what this is, but I like it:


 
4) Tree + metal culverts:


 
5) My favourite—this is my childhood home, which my family recently sold, + a sign from some icy stairs along a river trail. Not planned at all, just a happy accident!


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2017)

Very interesting! Some of them worked out remarkably well. I'm particularly fond of #2-4. Actually I think in all of those three, you should lop off the right side that wasn't exposed twice - just using a sheet of paper to cover those sections makes the images even more compelling.

I've only tried double exposures on cameras that would actually allow it (i.e. didn't require one to advance the film in order to cock the shutter). Might have to give this a go in my K1000.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Feb 6, 2017)

limr said:


> Very interesting! Some of them worked out remarkably well. I'm particularly fond of #2-4. Actually I think in all of those three, you should lop off the right side that wasn't exposed twice - just using a sheet of paper to cover those sections makes the images even more compelling.
> 
> I've only tried double exposures on cameras that would actually allow it (i.e. didn't require one to advance the film in order to cock the shutter). Might have to give this a go in my K1000.


Yep, totally agree about the cropping.

I've actually been really interested in double exposures for the last little while, and even picked up a Konica Autoreflex T4—which allows for cocking the shutter without advancing—because of that. I'm only about halfway through the first roll at the moment though, and I really have no idea how it'll turn out...I'm a "rely heavily on the light meter" kinda guy and I understand using a regular 1.5V battery in these cameras (which were meant for 1.35V) can make things wonky. Oh well, we shall see!


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 7, 2017)

The first one is my fav of the bunch. Good work! 

I might have to revisit my double negs (I have some that were exp 3-6 times in one frame), I have many many of them I shot in the 80's. Come to think of it my Canon A2E can do up to 9 exp on a single frame with just a custom setting.......hmmmmmmmm


----------

